# GTR's without rear spoilers



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I can't bloody decide  Sometimes they look good, sometimes they look really poo  

Opinions please.....


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Really Poo


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

voted look odd
i made my mind up eventually
they really do look better with spoilers


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Poo, poo, poopity poo, (IMO).  

Some cars can get away with it, but the GTR really needs something back there I reckon.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

having said that i do like some of the drag gtr's without spoilers alot


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

I voted looks cack, but it depends which version you're talking about. Some drag 32s do look ok without them, but the bigger stance of a 33/ 34 needs something at the back in my opinion.

Andy.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I was talking about all three types in general, as I've seen some of each that don't look too bad, wheras some look like something the dog pinched off


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

in general, no. though I am wondering what mine would look like with just the nismo lip on it...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

What do people think of just a GTR spoiler with no car fitted to it


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

stealth said:


> What do people think of just a GTR spoiler with no car fitted to it


Should be a lot better on petrol, but you'd look pretty silly on a track day or up the quarter. lol


----------



## DAN00H (Jul 14, 2004)

don't like them - they look like a GTS-T/ GTT..... most of the serious drag cars have a long flat trailing edge extension type spoiler.


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

they look hot... well my gtr looks sweet without one.

to pull off the no wing look on a 32 the car HAS to be low...

same with chrome or dished wheels.. the car has to be low to make em look any good otherwise it looks ghayyy.. have a look at my gtr in the members rides


----------



## Josewick (May 16, 2002)

i think they only look good without spoiler on a R34.....


----------



## chris 36 (Aug 29, 2004)

Not a fan without to be honest.


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

I don't like them without on any 33, 34 and well IMOH, 32's end up looking like one of the old mazda coupe's from years ago or worse a Hyudia Lantra, I do like some of the low level drag style ones though, I cant remember who but there was a blue 34 with a kit that moves the spoiler lower to the boot ,that looked cool.


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

Not a total fan of the "non-spoiler" image to be fair. That said, unless it's on the "right car" a large alloy type wing can look too much as well...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*The*

R32 looks cool no i mean hard.

The 33 and the 34 should have them on well thats me anyway :smokin: 

Mick


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

Without for me.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

the R32 can pull off wingless, the 34 looks good wingless if it has the NISMO kit and the R33 looks odd because of the way the trunk slopes downward below the top of the rear fenders.


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

Keep the R34 winged, and the R32 wingless...


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

32 wingless is stunning in my opinion and a little more discrete  

I know its each to his own but i have always wondered what the fuss is about with the rear Nismo lip spoiler? Its looks really crude and 'stuck on'. Is it function over form???? or the fact it has a nismo label


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

It depends on what wing. Maybe a lower one? 










/Håkan


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

That Do Luck thing looks bloody hideous!!

I quite like a low smooth 32 without a spoiler


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

isn't tim's jade 34 wingless? that floats my boat.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> isn't tim's jade 34 wingless? that floats my boat.



Nope


----------



## Quicksilver (Mar 12, 2005)

my GTS with no wing


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

After starting this thread I have seen so many pics of R32's without rear spoilers that I am seriously contemplating taking mine off and lowering my car to the weeds.   

I think I may just be a converted man.


----------



## Z-Tune1001 (Jul 10, 2005)

I think they look odd without spoilers


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

MADsteve said:


> After starting this thread I have seen so many pics of R32's without rear spoilers that I am seriously contemplating taking mine off and lowering my car to the weeds.
> 
> I think I may just be a converted man.


Watch this space...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

hodgie said:


> Nope



odd

i'm sure it was when i saw it at japshow last year.

maybe it wasn't apparent in all the crowds


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Watch this space...


Watching, intently.................


----------



## robbs (May 21, 2005)

32's + 34's cool 33's awful but wot do i know about gtr's i like drift!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

33's look daft as the boot isn't the same height as the rear wings.

Whilst I was changing my rear wing from factory to carbon I had a couple of weeks without a rear wing and I thought it would look $hite, but it didn't.

I did prefer it with a wing once, back on, but it really didn't look too bad. It's gonna come down to personal preference.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

got any pics Canman?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I haven't I'm afraid, I should have taken some...........sorry

Someone could photoshop you one.......


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

any in general then? Your car looks sweet :smokin:


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Have a look at the Abbey Motorsport goes global thread


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Skyracer [se] said:


> It depends on what wing. Maybe a lower one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I like those front guards...........does anyone have any other angles of them to see if they look good from other angles......


----------



## DANI3L (Dec 31, 2004)

poo


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

love this!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Looks nice, but I think R32's definitely need the Nismo lip, or they look really odd, IMO


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Without they look sedate and unassuming more so with a GB sticker where the rear GTR badge should be.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Needs a Nismo lip and SteveN's GT spoiler.

Starting to dislike the standard spoiler [with or without the lip] and the spoiler SteveN has [or had] on his is definitely the best in my eyes as it looks good even when the car is standing still.

With just the lip spoiler I feel the look more "drag oriented". Whatever that means ...


----------



## zillapuss (Sep 27, 2005)

its realy cool to se a pic of one my r32s all the way over in england im biased but think they look wider without the wing esp from behind 

this is its real color








(it does have the lip)


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Look bloody gorgeous without, even though I am a little bias


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

dont do it! keep the spoiler


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

I've had my aftermarket "wing" on-off-on-off-on my GTT since I bought the car in April - I've been painting the spoiler cos it was a bit tatty.

I still can't decide which is better but I've had several positive comments about the car looking smooth/clean without it. It certainly looks more "competition/aggressive" (OR chavvy depending on your point of view regarding aftermarket wings :chuckle: ) with it on.

Well I've spent money painting it so it's staying on for a while - and then I don't have spend some more dealing with the holes in the boot lid


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

THE problem is there are SO many GTR wings on $hit pail Hondas and such that it looks like you trying to hard to look good... where-as people miss the point totally that a GTR wing comes from a GTR....sad!


----------



## donk_316 (Jul 14, 2006)

Looks totally ass without one. Atleast run something but dont leave it naked.


----------



## Suicidal_Maniac (Jun 8, 2004)

RIPPMODS said:


> THE problem is there are SO many GTR wings on $hit pail Hondas and such that it looks like you trying to hard to look good... where-as people miss the point totally that a GTR wing comes from a GTR....sad!


 I disagree...the standard low 34 GTR wing suits the GTT much better than the GTT wing which I just dont like the look of...


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

Look odd

just like Supra dont look right without the spoiler


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Here is my car Wingless



















Here is my car with a Wing. (need to be painted if you ask me)



















I think both look have its own charm. But I do like the R32 with something in the back. However, with a smooth booth it does look hard also.


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

I voted good cause either way they look good but with their spoilers they look better.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Skylines need a spoiler, totally look "mean" on the car

IMHO, Skylines, Supras, WRX & Evos (dunno if I missed some) are the only cars to be allowed to have a spoiler :chuckle:


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

OK, here's my GTT.....

Without wing (crappy phone pic)










With "Diecock Speed Racing" (I think) wing - taken tonight with flash (bit dark sorry!)










If I was to take this wing off I'd replace it with an R34 GTR wing - much better than the GTT standard :chuckle:


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I remember a post from a new GTR owner returning to Sweden, half way across the North sea he unbolted his metal wing and chucked it over board :chuckle:


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

Spoiler defines the GTR. its incomplete without it!! thats like curry without the naan bread!!!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> THE problem is there are SO many GTR wings on $hit pail Hondas and such that it looks like you trying to hard to look good... where-as people miss the point totally that a GTR wing comes from a GTR....sad!


Yep agreed ! First day I took my GTR to work they all took the pi$$ out of me saying I had a stupid rear wing (standard with nismo lip), they didnt understand that it was standard.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

In my country, wing = beer counter

Thanks to all scoobies:chuckle: 

But unfortunatly all Bimmers with wings (wich seems to be the new trand) are looking cheap, the GTR-wing is allways autentic and spot on.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

This looks really good


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

WOW that looks god damn hot, love the color:flame: . . .also nice without spoiler.
Who's car is this?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> WOW that looks god damn hot, love the color:flame: . . .also nice without spoiler.
> Who's car is this?


That is the car from Joe Galante


----------



## Oz_GTR_Boy (Mar 24, 2006)

Wingless :thumbsup:


----------



## staysideways (Feb 12, 2007)

In my opinion any stock skyline kinda looks fugly without a rear spoiler. The same thing applies to giant spoilers on stock one's too. A skyline with some body mods/ground effects has the potential to be stunning without a rear spoiler, but you don't see many of them.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

i like the standard wings on the 33 and 34, but not on the 32

aftermarket spoilers a real can of worms cos most of them look totally pants imho, it's very easy to ruin the look of your car

personally i liked nocturnal's rear wing, so i've bought that and am getting it powder coated atm

i plan to put one of rk's nismo-alike boot lips beneath it; i'll post some pics when it's done, if anyone's interested

gav


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

ps that looks wicked oz gtr boy

shame about the white alloys though :bawling:


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm not a big fan of the stock R32 spoiler, but it's very difficult to get an aftermarket one that actually looks good on them. This is my favorite 32:


















R34's I think look very good and very aggressive with the carbon GT wings, they also look great with the stock wing or no wing.

R33's are a whole different animal. I have yet to see an R33 look good with an aftermarket wing. The R33 is my personal favorite out of all the Skylines, and I'll be getting one as soon as I get to Okinawa in June. Actually, the Ex Vi Termini R33 looks very good with the drag wing, but I don't think it can really be pulled off on a street car, to run a wing like that (even without the parachute) you better be running some serious 0-300km/h times. 

Sexy, sexy, sexy:


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

goodness will this thread never die?

but then i guess that sums it up really...

you'll always have the camp who like them without, and the camp who like them with.

Your personal preference.


----------



## Yorl (Sep 20, 2006)

firefighter81 said:


>


That wing's just incredible!! :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: Do you know the model? 
I don't like wings on the 32 much, and in my country, something bigger than standard is way too much "Maxi Tuning"... Maxi tuning Online

Just have a look at this and you'll see where I'm going... This particular one lives near me, and he's still trying to guess how he could not beat an old Volvo...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i voted looks odd...

however, R32's look good (just not as good) without them, and R33's can look good (need to fix the bonnet up a bit, but on a topspeed run car in midnight purple 2 you cant go wrong!)


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

As was said by the originator of the thread - some spoilerless GTR's can look sensational - I think it depends a lot on the colour and the other body mods though.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

R33's look like pooh at the best of times anyway , so they are at a disadvantage straight away.
Without a rear wing they are pooh x 2


----------



## gt-iger (Sep 17, 2007)

mmmmm...nope, looks a complete package with spoiler form/fuction.
not like motors that don't need one...rear wing on mondeo why????


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

i think it compleats it keeps the sporting flow from front to rear


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

firefighter81 said:


> I'm not a big fan of the stock R32 spoiler, but it's very difficult to get an aftermarket one that actually looks good on them. This is my favorite 32:


That spoiler is terrible!


----------



## GD_GTR (Oct 31, 2004)

Im from Melbourne in Australia and even 'Down Under' i think they look lame with the spoiler removed! 

Keep em on!!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

with the spoiler off it reminds me of a bald guy, which is not good


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Only the R32 can look good without a spoiler.
The R33 and 34 look really odd without it.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

I prefer my R32 GTR without the original spoiler!  










But I'm considering the one Garage Saurus has on their orange super lap/drag R32 GTR.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I own a GTR without a rear spoiler and i think it is uber rubbish! If anyone wants to swap for one with a spoiler i'd gladly do it!! 

It needs a spoiler to balance the rest of the car visually:

<a href="http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/willrobdon/?action=view&current=11062007063-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/willrobdon/11062007063-1.jpg" border="0" alt="GTR Front"></a>


----------



## Icepyr0 (Jan 11, 2008)

its funnt because other cars look better without sometimes, but the skyline is made for the spoiler 
i got mine without the spoiler n the back lookd empty, my mum n dad both hated it, but when i put spoiler on it looks perfect, now they love it


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Mine with just the nismo lip....


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Do you live where i used to live!!!:chuckle:


----------



## adamk (Mar 9, 2008)

Horrible horrible horrible!!!!!!! without that is! 
However they look just as daft with a fibre glass model of free willys back side bolted on the boot!!!

Not to big and not nothing thats my general opinion!


----------



## adamk (Mar 9, 2008)

Bryan said:


>


However, This car is lovely! I like that look very much, the wheels just set it off with that silver. I want you car!!!!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

guys, may i ask what you think my grey 32's rear spoiler is worth?

i've recently taken it off and someone's interested so what would a fair price be?

it's in good condition

many thanks
gav


----------



## RomEG6 (Mar 27, 2008)

The R32 looks good with or with out it....
as for the R33 + R35 they definitely look odd with out it


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I can't decide, some cars with big wings look daft, but when it's a functional wing then I can live with them. 

Cars without spoilers can look ok, but I think a standard car looks best with a standard spoiler. Track cars look ok with big wings, and drag cars look ok without them. So in all honesty, I can't decide which I'd prefer, all depends on the individual car I think. That's the way I see it anyway.


----------



## mental-mark (Feb 21, 2008)

never really been a fan of any skyline without spoilers, just dont look right, but saying that i really hate when people put over the top aftermarket spoilers on them


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

adamk said:


> However, This car is lovely! I like that look very much, the wheels just set it off with that silver. I want you car!!!!


Thanks for that! Oh, and it will be available in April 2010:thumbsup:


----------



## MattR32 (Jul 9, 2008)

Considering a carbon OE Style, but its ok for now:thumbsup:


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

Really needs a rear spoiler to balance out the lines of the long bonnet, me thinks.


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Taken me ages to find this but here is a picture of my car before it was shipped over.










It was a focused drag car but I wanted to tame it down so I could drive it everyday and have a bit of fun with it.

The spoiler was a whole boot sized one with small lip (Dunno what make) but I did a swap with Mark at Abbey for the one in the picture below which gave the car the look I was after.

My old tailgate with spoiler was eventually used on Rocket Ronnies car that year at TOTB for the high speed runs.:smokin:


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

The 33 looks better with the spoiler. Ive got a 32 which will be spoilerless soon. Or I might make my own.


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

Like this!


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Only the R32 looks good without the spoiler..


----------



## erol20 (Jul 2, 2008)

Rostampoor said:


> Only the R32 looks good without the spoiler..


imo, both the 32 and the 34 look good spoilerless. theres jus sumthin about the shape of the 33 that makes it need a spoiler


----------



## lizardlace (Nov 6, 2008)

MADsteve said:


> I can't bloody decide  Sometimes they look good, sometimes they look really poo
> 
> Opinions please.....




i have to agree with this one nothing more i can say


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

to me, i think GT-Rs withought spoilers look WRONG!

it gives me the impression that it looks real "CHEAP"!

cars like EVOs, STIs & GT-Rs...they look UNIQUE with the factory supplied exterior.

when the dont have it, it kinda makes them look like a standard GTT or GTS-T.. or a standard lancer!
especially when people swapping the GT-R front bar etc to nismo or veilside.
i get the impression that its someone with a GT-T adding a front bar.

its not worth it.
everything on the stock GT-R, is what makes it a GT-R...so leave it


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

*Without*

Mine hasnt got one right now, i do love how it makes the rear lights and arches seem so much more emphasised!









:chuckle:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

i run mine at drag events without one, but then i have 3 boots to choose from  stock, drag and big gay wing 










does look a bit odd from the back tho ill admit....


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

it depends












i love this one


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tpw said:


> Taken me ages to find this but here is a picture of my car before it was shipped over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats by border :thumbsup:


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Didn't vote as there needs to be another option which is yes/no. Depends on the situation.

Jonathan.


----------



## gestun66 (Apr 15, 2007)

TheD said:


> Didn't vote as there needs to be another option which is yes/no. Depends on the situation.
> 
> Jonathan.


I Agree!


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

*spoiler on/off*

4 door R32`s look better without , 2 doors with , all 33`s with , 34`s with a low small 1 ,and Stagea with the tailgate spoiler but not the 1 that looks like a caravan awning , my opinion . If you are going to drive over 55mph and want to get home - have a spoiler !!!!! , took std 1 off my R32 and spent most of my time going "whaaaay" out loud , front electric front spoiler is best retracted for motorway driving as saves fuel , what we all really need is a Bugatti Veyron type spoiler - when you need it it is there


----------



## madbstd (Apr 20, 2008)

*Rear spoiler*

I bought my R32 without a rear spoiler but decided it needed something to beef up the rear end a bit without looking OTT. I went for a carbon NISMO style lip and now think it looks the muts nuts. I thnk it strikes the right balance between subtle and aggressive. I've seen pics of a few R34s without spoliers and think they look ok. The R33 looks strange I reckon without any spolier at all. At the end of the day its down to the individual owner I suppose.

Cheers.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nissan designed the car with them for a reason and not just for looks !!!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Steve said:


> Nissan designed the car with them for a reason and not just for looks !!!


+1 

Without the spoiler is it safe for high speed?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Old thread I know, but since it's been awoken I thought I'd post up the de-spoilered boot I use now for drag with a boot infill.......




























I still prefer the spoilered boot by the way


----------



## robsondmr (Dec 5, 2010)

Have taken mine off and replaced with a wide low drag look one. I can see out the rear window now!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

what about the R35 without spoiler? Anyone got any pictures?


----------



## equinox (Dec 14, 2010)

As already said, they are designed with them and imo look lost without them, just look like they have been stolen


----------



## robsondmr (Dec 5, 2010)

I had a T-sport Yaris which was imported from Belgium, that came without that pathetic little roof spoiler, which was very skittish at the rear over 115mph. Only fitted one to make it look like a UK version but worked wonders at settling the car down at speed. Only the size of a rular as well! So the spoilers def work.


----------



## equinox (Dec 14, 2010)

robsondmr said:


> I had a T-sport Yaris which was imported from Belgium, that came without that pathetic little roof spoiler, which was very skittish at the rear over 115mph. Only fitted one to make it look like a UK version but worked wonders at settling the car down at speed. Only the size of a rular as well! So the spoilers def work.


Over 115mph...... I like that :chuckle::GrowUp:


----------



## robsondmr (Dec 5, 2010)

I know, took ages to get there, on a long hill, with a fat git for added gravitational pull!


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

never seen one without a spoiler but i think it would look a bit naked


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks good to me as does cliffs :thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

that was a great night ^^


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Looked awesome. Saw a vid too but was before my time (on the jap car scene) unfortunately.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

oooh, I am liking that A LOT!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, I agree with Fuggles, that looks wicked.


It looks far less chavvy than with the spoiler fitted :thumbsup:



R32/33/34 look better with spoilers though.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That looks awesome but needs a bigger trunk lit, as its anyway a aftermarket carbon trunk there.


----------



## roadrash9r (Apr 3, 2010)

Side view it kinda looks like a CCR Koinegzegeeegeeeee. Top gear couldnt even get it right!!!!


----------



## Oakville (Dec 31, 2009)

the R32s look amazing without them, given a decent ride height and stance.

I find though, when viewing them from the front or sides, they look unreal. When viewing a spoilerless car directly from the rear, it looks very poor.


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

I voted look's odd. They all need one for me


----------



## Boostoff (Jan 11, 2010)

I think some colors more than others look ok without wings, black for instance.
But the Skyline needs a wing... Period.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

See, that R35 Initial P! posted, IMO, looks absolutly ruined now.

Also how can he get away with front windows that dark ?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Probably not a good idea posting photo's of R33's as they look horrible without the rear spoiler, but then again they also look horrible with the rear spoiler ....

Mmmmm such a quandry


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Probably not a good idea posting photo's of R33's as they look horrible without the rear spoiler, but then again they also look horrible with the rear spoiler ....
> 
> Mmmmm such a quandry



LMFAO :clap:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Probably not a good idea posting photo's of R33's as they look horrible without the rear spoiler, but then again they also look horrible with the rear spoiler ....
> 
> Mmmmm such a quandry


Glenn has got a very good point here!

Bob


----------



## damodeane (Dec 23, 2010)

i think the 32 and 34 look alot better spoilerless


----------



## sinistagtr (May 10, 2011)

32s, no wing looks good...any other gtr needs the wing


----------



## Guile (Jul 23, 2011)

IMO, they all look good with no wing. except the R33...


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

A GTR without the spoiler is like Dolly parton without her chest....


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

Swobber said:


> A GTR without the spoiler is like Dolly parton without her chest....


lol!

spat coffee all over my keyboard when I saw that!



oh, and gtr minus spoiler, bad.....

gtr with a carbon bgw on the back...good :thumbsup:


----------



## R34Steve (May 2, 2011)

I don't like them without a spoiler, looks like something is missing. if you don't want a high spoiler on the back, some of the low level one's look trick. i wouldn't dream of removing mine unless it was purely for drag racing.


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

IMO they are just plain ugly without and let's not forget that on all GTR's they are a true functional aerodynamic aid.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I actually prefer them without the rear spoiler as long as it's done correct. There was an R32 with an rb30 engine in the banzia magazine not to long back. It looked spot on.

IMO for it to look good the car has to sit really low and have a very wide stance to pull it off.


----------



## r34grunn (Aug 17, 2011)

a skyline must have a rear spoiler


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

r32 with just the small lip spoiler looks nice


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

r34grunn said:


> a skyline must have a rear spoiler


why?


spoilers are over rated. The only real use for them is when your flying round a corner a speeds we rarely go.


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

They need a spoiler.


----------



## shturm (Oct 28, 2009)

both are good,with or without,they are skylines,most important is RB26!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

IMO some do look good without,like some of the 32's... But I think they do need a spoiler,is't one of those things that makes the GTR look so good.


----------

